# Luna is a great hot water bottle



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

She kept me company on the settee last night when I was feeling sick. I'm still ill but feeling a bit better.




























She's going to be 1 in 7 days. I can't believe it! Where did my pup go?!


----------



## BigBearsRule (Jun 24, 2009)

Oh she is such a mammy's girl.
And cute too


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

She is so beautiful! :001_wub: xx


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

Can i borrow her - i'm cold :lol:.
She's gorgeous!! xx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh she is definitely a mummy's girl  I still can't believe she's going to be a year old in a week 

No you cannot borrow her


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi she is gorgeous :thumbup: doesnt time fly thats Bobby almost 6 months now dont want him to grow up


----------



## ndowell (Mar 19, 2010)

Just what the doctor ordered


----------



## wyldeflower (Jul 7, 2010)

What a lovely dog and great company by the looks of it.nice pictures as well.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Hehe thanks guys 

She decided to come and wake me up earlier... When I first woke up to her massive face I sh*t myself but now I'm used to it


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2010)

Sequeena!
Luna is beautiful!! I could really take to her! in fact I may just steal her from you when you are not looking!

Hope you get better soon!
DT


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

She sounds like a very loving girl.

P.S. Get better soon


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Sequeena!
> Luna is beautiful!! I could really take to her! in fact I may just steal her from you when you are not looking!
> 
> Hope you get better soon!
> DT


Right I'm installing burgular alarms! :lol:



Petitepuppet said:


> She sounds like a very loving girl.
> 
> P.S. Get better soon


Thank you both I am feeling a lot better today


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2010)

sequeena said:


> Right I'm installing burgular alarms! :lol:
> 
> That won't do you no good!


That won't do you no good!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> That won't do you no good!


And I'm going to train up some chihuahuas to be evil and bite your ankles when you come to steal her


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2010)

sequeena said:


> And I'm going to train up some chihuahuas to be evil and bite your ankles when you come to steal her


I don't taste nice thought! so that won't work either!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I don't taste nice thought! so that won't work either!


I don't think they'll care :lol:


----------

